# My after SWAT plans



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 15, 2021)

Once SWAT is over, my plan is to head up to Ozark,Missouri, first through Louisiana and Arkansas. After spending some time there helping my friend around his new house, I'll then be heading up to Great Barrington, Mass., to deliver an urn to my daughter in law. According to her, we will be collecting Burls while there. She says she knows where there are a bunch. 
In the meantime, on my travels, I would like to meet up with a few WB'ers. One definite stop for me will be at Flint Ridge, Ohio to collect some of the most beautiful flint in the world. Pardon the pun, but that stop is set in stone. 
Several people I would like to meet would be @trc65, @woodtickgreg, @Karda, @Mr. Peet, @ripjack13, @duncsuss, @Mike Hill to belatedly deliver some Texas Ebony to him , @2feathers Creative Making, @Jonkou, and anyone else who might want to meet up between Springfield, Mo and Mass then south towards Nashville and back to Springfield to pick up my trailer and lathe.
From there, I' am heading up to Denver to visit an uncle. On the way, I would like to meet up with @Gdurfey. When I get to Denver, I need to take a piece of Texas Ebony to Boulder? to @Byron Barker 's place. After that, it's going to be a drive through Wolfcreek Pass and south through scenic countryside until I reach Springerville, which is in the center of my Elk hunting unit in Arizona. I'll spend a few days scouting for Aspen Burl and maybe some Elk also. 

So, any of you mentioned would like to meet up, please confirm that you have an interest. I do not have any firm dates as to when I will be leaving Ozark. I know my arrival there must be before the 4th of Sept. I figure I'll spend about 4-5 days helping around his house cleaning up any mess I made earlier this year. I might leave there on the 10th. I can give you at least a 3 day notice of when I might be in your area. If there are any others within 25 miles of the roads on my journey, let me know, and I'll see if I can get you in my plans. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 15, 2021)

Looks like a great time for everyone along the way!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 15, 2021)

I am in. If you are using interstate 40 past crossville tn, I am 3 minutes away from an exit when I m at home. At work is 20 min from an exit usually but who knows with construction work...
I will still be working four 10 hour days til the time changes so if you happen through on fri sat sun. I will be wide open. 
You, @Mike Hill , and I may be to squeeze a multi-meet in rather than 2 stops...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 15, 2021)

I'm in! My schedule is never set in stone, but can usually get away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 15, 2021)

Might even exchange some moolah for some of that Purdy flint!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## guylaizure (Aug 15, 2021)

Sounds like a good trip.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 15, 2021)

That's a LOT of road miles! I'll see you at SWAT! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 15, 2021)

I don't know if I can get away at this time. One guy us retiring at work which means we will all be picking up some extra hours to cover for the loss of a man. But I sure would like to meet you just don't know if I can get away. We'll have to see when the time comes. Plus I have a big garage roof and trim project on the horizon.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 15, 2021)

I should be around to meet up.


----------



## trc65 (Aug 15, 2021)

If the stars align, will try to meet up. It's about a 6 hour drive though for me to Springfield.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 16, 2021)

Tim, time or mileage is not an issue at this time. Maybe when I hit the road, that might change if I have any issues. I'm not anticipating any other than maybe losing my camper shell. hehehe. My thoughts are if I'm that close to an online acquaintance, I might as well stop in and say hi. 
Marck, and Duncan, when I get phone numbers and am in Ma., I'll call to set up a meet time..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 16, 2021)

Sounds good Jerry - I hope we can make it happen this time


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 16, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I am in. If you are using interstate 40 past crossville tn, I am 3 minutes away from an exit when I m at home. At work is 20 min from an exit usually but who knows with construction work...
> I will still be working four 10 hour days til the time changes so if you happen through on fri sat sun. I will be wide open.
> You, @Mike Hill , and I may be to squeeze a multi-meet in rather than 2 stops...


That would be good if you two can pull it off. I won't have a date until I reach Massawhatever. Supposedly I'm to be able to get some burls while there. I don't really know if they are going to be poached, or legal. I know my DIL has one on her property, and there are a bunch across the road in a piece of vacant overgrown property. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 16, 2021)

Ok

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 16, 2021)

I plan to live here beside the interstate for a while longer. I am currently holding a couple maybe 3 thousand log feet of lumber here in log form. And I surely do not plan to move that!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 16, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> View attachment 214417
> 
> Ok


What do you sound like when someone says they had Poached eggs for breakfast???????? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## trc65 (Aug 16, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Tim, time or mileage is not an issue at this time. Maybe when I hit the road, that might change if I have any issues. I'm not anticipating any other than maybe losing my camper shell. hehehe. My thoughts are if I'm that close to an online acquaintance, I might as well stop in and say hi.
> Marck, and Duncan, when I get phone numbers and am in Ma., I'll call to set up a meet time..... Jerry (in Tucson)



That sounds good Jerry. If everything works out, my place is only an hour south of the Quad Cities and Interstate 80 which is the "northern route" heading west towards Denver.


----------



## Barb (Aug 16, 2021)

That sounds like a super fun trip! :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 16, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> That would be good if you two can pull it off. I won't have a date until I reach *Massawhatever*. Supposedly I'm to be able to get some burls while there. I don't really know if they are going to be poached, or legal. I know my DIL has one on her property, and there are a bunch across the road in a piece of vacant overgrown property. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Exactly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Aug 17, 2021)

Only one thing to say, " Jealous"


----------



## Trob115 (Aug 17, 2021)

Jerry, sounds like a great trip and lots of memories to be made.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 17, 2021)

Crocy in Aus. said:


> Only one thing to say, " Jealous"


Hey Croc, it would be nice to have a co pilot along. You already know how I drive, or is it fly?? ........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 17, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Exactly


Barry, if I was to spell it out how I pronounce it, Marck (@ripjack13) would censor it.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 3, 2021)

Okie, Dokie, Got AC, finally!. It was the blend gate that was bad. The new one I picked up in Leesville, Louisiana was defective. So, today, I got a new AC control module for free, and a replacement blend gate for free. Not really free as I paid for it in Louisiana, but no cost out of pocket in Missouri.

The Check Engine light went out after the AC controls were put in. It'll be interesting how long it stays off..... 

Picked up a new fender for my trailer, and will have that installed by a friend of the friend I'm staying with in Ozark. 

My plans are to be on the road on Tuesday, but more likely Wednesday. I'll have a truck load of wood. If any of you want anything, I'll have large Cholla, some of that spalted Hackberry that @Barb and I worked on. I have some Mesquite Burl, Catclaw, Eucalyptus, and possibly some stuff from Missouri. Any interest, please state what you would like before I hit the road. 

@trc65, I would like to meet. Are you available on Thursday for a couple hours?? @woodtickgreg, how about Friday for a couple hours also? From there I believe it's south to Ohio to pick up the Flint Ridge Rock. I have about 200 dollars worth awaiting my arrival, but I'll be getting about another 2 hundred bucks worth after arriving in Flint Ridge. 

After that, I'll know better when I'll be able to meet @Karda, @Mr. Peet, then onward to my DIL's place. After arriving in Great Barrington, Ma, I'll have a better idea when to meet up with @ripjack13 and @duncsuss. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 3, 2021)

See other post, lol.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 3, 2021)

I would be interested in a bit of spalted hackberry. Maybe 2 to 3 pcs of firewood size? And ... about that large cholla... what is your trade rate or price? I would love to get at least one chunk to play with!


----------



## trc65 (Sep 3, 2021)

Jerry, anytime is good for me, when you hit the road, let me know, and I'll be waiting. I'll pm you my address and phone.

I'm not looking for anything in particular, but some mesquite burl would be nice to have.

I dont have anything fancy, but if you'd like any black or honey locust, let me know and I'll drop a tree.


----------



## guylaizure (Sep 3, 2021)

Glad your ac is working now.Have a safe adventure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 1, 2021)

Where are you @Nubsnstubs???? Just checking on you, should have done this earlier in the week. Know how you get sidetracked when you see a pretty rock or limb along the road!!

I think I can speak for all of us, thanks buddy!! Sure enjoyed the visit. Just way too short!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 1, 2021)

__





Back at home


Well WBer's, I'm now back home after just over a month of traveling through what seems like half the country. It was pretty much a good trip with the exception of losing heating and cooling, losing a tire, wheel and fender on my trailer, and in Colorado completely losing my brakes. I hadn't...



woodbarter.com

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 1, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> Where are you @Nubsnstubs???? Just checking on you, should have done this earlier in the week. Know how you get sidetracked when you see a pretty rock or limb along the road!!
> 
> I think I can speak for all of us, thanks buddy!! Sure enjoyed the visit. Just way too short!!


Garry, Yup, you're right. That visit was way too short. I don't think I'll be going that way again in the near future. My 85 year old uncle is too healthy, so there aren't any funerals planned for the near future. I'll probably croak before he doe's. 

I made it safely home last Sunday. Yesterday I did a better inspection of my truck especially all the vacuum hoses. Discovered one clamp that wasn't tightened from the engine swap I did last year. Maybe that's why my gas mileage was always 2 miles per gallon less than the original engine. Tightened it and took it for a test ride to check the brakes. With ABS, I can't get them to squeal, but I tried extra hard and they did, so I'm ASSuming my brakes are working like they should. The check engine light didn't come on either. Maybe my truck will enjoy working with me again.

Coming home through all the mountains I drove up and down, my shift lever is always in overdrive. 95% of the time, passing gear would always shift down to 2nd gear, instead of 3rd. When I saw a hill coming up, I would shift into 3rd, and the trannie refused to shift into 2nd when needed. A couple of those hills I went up at 32-33 mph, just like my '79 P/U that has a carbuerater instead of fuel injection and computer. It never did it before even with a heavier load than this trip. Tucson is pretty flat, so I'm gonna have to drive out over 50-70 miles to find a hill on the freeway that I can test my truck to see if everything is like it should be. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------

